# NEWARK ENTOMOLOGICAL FAIR



## infinity (Dec 7, 2005)

Yeah we all know it's smaller (not talking about Ian here)  - but I figured now was a good time for a reminder for all those interested!

The Newark Entomological fair will be held at the GROVE LEISURE CENTRE, london road ,balderton ,near newark-on-trent on the 11th decemberc(sunday) the show will start for the public at 12pm until 4pm,refreshments will be avaliable. once again there will be various exhibitors who will be supplying , live insects, Tarantulas and equipment.

(to quote spidershop)


----------



## Ian (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh dear...yet again Jon includes me in his post... :shock: (just remember, I havent sent your ooth yet  )

Id love to go...but I think its a little far  Would only really travel up there if it was AES kinda size.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Dec 7, 2005)

Lol he's obsessed with you Ian! Hey Jon, i'm guessing you got that add when you bought something from Lee, or no?


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Dec 7, 2005)

Anyone know of fairs like this in the states? (Or to be more specific, in the Southern Ohio area)


----------



## Samzo (Dec 7, 2005)

Seeing as it wont let me edit...

You saw that on bts site coz the thing you wrote down is word for word of what Lee wrote ;P

Uhm, I don't think USA get too many shows for inverts. They have a few herp shows which UK seem to lack


----------



## Jackson (Dec 7, 2005)

I would go...but:

1: It'll cost me nearly £50 in petrol for the round trip

2: Gotta save up for christmas.

I'll save up and go to the AES Spring fair instead i think. Do u have to be a member to get into that one?


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Dec 7, 2005)

anyone know what kinda stuff'll be there? is it worth going? i live in nottingham...

( do ya reckon there'll be any Ghost Mantids there? )


----------



## Rib (Dec 8, 2005)

It's a two and a half hour journey for me to get there, bearing in mind I dont drive. This means its either going to take me alot of time convincing someone to drive me, petrol costs and time off work, or time off work and a four hour bus ride. I would go if i knew more about what was going to be there and if its worth my while. Anyone been to it before and can give more detail?


----------



## Ian (Dec 9, 2005)

No, you don't have to be a member to go to any shows, but you do have to pay a lil to get in, 3 or 4 quid. I haven't been to the Newark show before, but I think it's considerably smaller than the AES or Kettering. (On this subject...anyone going to Kettering in the spring?)

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Dec 9, 2005)

i dont know how big AES or kettering is, will this be any better than visiting a pet shop?


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Dec 10, 2005)

anyone going to this from nottingham? i've got no idea how i'm going to get there. perhaps 2 bus rides i dunno. anyone have any more info about this show, any websites that say much about it?

thanks


----------



## ellroy (Dec 10, 2005)

I reckon I might do 'the circuit' in 2006


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Dec 11, 2005)

well i'm setting off there right now this minute. am taking my camera. will give you a lowdown later.

if anyone else is there - i'm the guy that looks unshaven, with a black shirt with a whaleshark on the back


----------



## Ian (Dec 11, 2005)

ohhh, get some good pix Jonald  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Dec 11, 2005)

came back with a female orchid mantis and a giant prickly stick insect  

everyone was really friendly and everything there was fascinating, i'll definitely be going to these more in the future! it's really tempted me to get some kind of tarantula too. there was an adult female dead leaf mantis just chilling on a tub, it looked ace! i'll link up some photos i took when i've got time


----------



## Ian (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice one, if you liked that, then you will sure love the AES and kettering!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jun 15, 2006)

anyone know if this one on sunday 18th june is going to be as big as last one?


----------

